# free norton, spybot and perfect keylogger



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

comcast is changing their free security ware from mcaffe to norton. a couple days ago, i decided to play along and change to norton. i apparently forgot that i had spybot, which i also run from time to time, set to monitor the pc live. after mcaffe was deleted and norton was set to start loading, spybot stopped the process and said a norton file contained "perfect keylogger". i allowed it to stop the process. then i went to bed as it was late. not having any protection the next day (besides the spybot), and wanting to get online i decided to fire up the pc and see if it happened again when norton loaded. norton then loaded fine with no further issues.

has anyone heard of anything like this...norton containing a keylogger, or any such thing?


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

If it does I'm sure unaware of it.


----------



## Mechanic Intern (Jun 10, 2007)

When you left the computer, did you leave it on? I'm thinking that spybot gave you a false positive (though I wouldn't put it past Symantec to build a keylogger into their junk... it'd partially explain why it's so darn slow to load on startup) and that a definitions update (probably applied in the background) prevented that from happening again.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i turned it off for the night before starting again the next day.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

here is the log entry...

3/27/2010 12:58:33 AM Encountered and terminated PerfectKeylogger in C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\DOCUME~1\Norton\{3A7FA~1\NC4.exe!

sebsequent log entries from the next day show i allowed norton lots of permission that must have been automatic with the norton install as i had no prompts.


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

No, I believe it does have something that conflicts with most spyware software. I use Avast Free Virus and spyware detection. http://www.avast.com/free-antivirus-download


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

It supposedly has something to do with Norton's Ghost files


----------

